# Need Approved Immigration Consultants in India



## Arun S Kumar (Mar 19, 2011)

Dear Friends,

Can I know the approved Australian Immigration Agents in Mumbai, India

Warm Regards
Arun


----------



## loadrunner (Feb 18, 2011)

You may want to check Fragomen ... my company which is a well known MNC uses its services, so its quite likely to be in the approved list ... They dont have a Mumbai office though...


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Why does the agent need to be in India? I know that Anj (one of our mods) is using an agent in Australia although she is in India. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## loadrunner (Feb 18, 2011)

kaz101 said:


> Why does the agent need to be in India? I know that Anj (one of our mods) is using an agent in Australia although she is in India.
> 
> Regards,
> Karen


Yes, Karen, its not mandatory. Even me using Fragomen,Sydney. 

If its located closer, May be ppl would want to poke the agent personally if the application doesnt move faster


----------



## ozmigration (Sep 24, 2010)

Arun,

Be very careful while picking agent.

I am sure you must have heard 2-3 names which are well known, but trust me dont rely on their ads and what u read about them, its a big catch.

Most of agents in India, really feel sorry to say this are pathetic and wont make your life easy but difficult.

Few Very Imp thing to keep in mind- 

1.Never pay them full amount until your visa is received or till they apply for it online or by post.

2. Read the agreement CAREFULLY, as it has everything in their favour, so you can never question or ask for refund at any stage.

3. Dont fall for timelines they give you to get your visa.

Lastly, i would strongly suggest, which i say to everyone specially from India. If you can manage time and want to save yourself from a torture of an agent. do it yourself. its not that hard to file for a visa as its looks, unless your case is tricky.

All The Best.


----------



## samysunny (Jan 28, 2013)

Dear Expats,

Please do not choose Visassimply. 100% fraud. Text me for more details.

Thanks


----------



## sandeshrego (Feb 25, 2016)

Arun S Kumar said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Can I know the approved Australian Immigration Agents in Mumbai, India
> 
> ...


Go for Dillinger Consultants in Chennai. Everything is done online

PROOF : have look at my timeline at the bottom. They are excellent. I have applied through them.  They are registered MARA agents. Go to their facebook profile, they do spot admissions. They are reliable.


----------

